# Considering move- visiting while unmarried



## heretolearn (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, my fiancé is flying to the UAE to interview. As neither of us has ever worked internationally or been to the UAE before, becoming expats would be a major decision and we feel that we both need to visit first. I am thinking of joining him on this trip where he will finish interviewing, look at housing, etc. 

I realize that we could not share a hotel room or have any physical contact. Would touring the city together be a problem provided we don't show any affection? What about riding together in a taxi? Or being shown apartments? (We will be married before moving in) Thank you!


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey, there is no problem overall. Showing affection in public and public nudity is considered offensive with penalty.

"Public displays of affection (PDA) such as kissing between opposite genders, holding hands, and other romantic behaviour is at least frowned upon, and might get you in trouble with the police. Especially if you're in Sharjah, or if it's during Ramadan, or if someone easily offended by such behavior sees you and reports you to the police"

"Couples behaving affectionately in bars and nightclubs in Dubai, and/or at concerts and other events where alcohol is available, are more likely to be tolerated than if displaying the same sort of behavior in a shopping mall or more public venue"

"Indecent attire - this could mean an offensive slogan on a t-shirt, not covering shoulders or legs. Bikinis on the beach should be ok. Topless is not. Thongs are not, although you might see them occasionally "

Hope this helps


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish people wouldn't scaremonger! You see locals wandering about hand in hand.

There is no issue with you sharing a hotel room at all! If the authorities stuck to the rules, no one would come here!

Just behave yourselves, act normally and there are no problems.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

You will be fine. I never heard of a hotel asking for a marriage certificate. A lot of women keep their name when they marry here. If you're worried just wear a fake wedding ring and tell them that you're married - I doubt that married tourists bring their wedding certificates from their home countries when visiting. 

Most expats who have problems adjusting to life in another country don't like the differences between the new and old countries. Dubai is not America, don't expect it do be. If you're very attached to specific things in the American culture, American food etc, then don't move! If you're open to new experiences and a different way of life, then consider it.

(There was a thread recently by an American who moved and hated Dubai because it was not America, I suggest you find it and read it!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That thread wasnt at all saying they disliked it because it wasnt america. I love how you guys twist things around like that.... Some peoples just really hate dubai for being dubai. I know, amazing concept that most British people just dont get. 

If you can get past many things that will just shock your senses and can ignore human rights, animal rights, deal with nearly being killed everytime you get on the highway, archaic laws that are not even applied evenly but instead different interpretation very much has to do with ones passport, and the list can go on and on and on. I will stop there.... It is different. If you stay in the western areas and can ignore a whole lot of stuff, then you may very well like it here. Overall americans have a hard time adjusting to here more so then any other nationality. It really isnt for everyone... I would suggest you take that trip over here.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> That thread wasnt at all saying they disliked it because it wasnt america. I love how you guys twist things around like that.... Some peoples just really hate dubai for being dubai. I know, amazing concept that most British people just dont get.


Sorry! Yes - some parts of that thread were complaining about things specifics to Dubai, a fair amount of it was complaints about not being able to get American food and about how things weren't done like they were in the US, etc. Not exactly specific to Dubai, IMO. Maybe we're talking about different threads.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We are not... Not getting in a pissing match at all. What a lot of americans gripe about, brits seem to think is americans not having americanized... It isn't. We just tend to not overlook a lot of the crap of dubai because of the 'lovely weather' as brits do. I tend to think brits think of their great escape out of a country almost every brit I meet never wants to go back to. Where Americans think of this as a temp job to grab some cash.... Most, not all. And you guys don't complain abbout those types of british things, because brits make up such a large portion of the western expats and as long as you guys stay in the western areas, you guys have the same comforts we tend to complain about.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think that's the case at all. I think we just tend to get on with it. Many of us are adventurous and enjoy travelling the world and living in different places. We absolutely do see all the BS here, but having the 'stiff upper lip' we just get on with it, instead of moaning about it.

Why on earth would you go to another country and expect it to be the same as home? That's a ridiculous notion. The whole point of going somewhere new is to experience a different way of life.

Plus I know plenty of Brits who stay away from where their fellow country folk hang out, because they can't stand them!

Now let's not make this another THEM vs US thread, or tar everyone with the same brush, make assumptions and assume shall we.

Next.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Take Jinxgirl with a grain of salt. She's made 8600 posts, a good portion complaining about Dubai. Yet she's still here. 😒


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Heck let me chime in here... First flying him in just to interview, where are you guys from? But the no physical contact that's just bs, I have also seen locals, full abayas and thobes couples holding hands I mean no lip locks but I've come to appreciate the lack of women shopping in bikinis (as not all of them should be) and other stuff....and true enough, nobody and I swear, nobody will ask you for a marriage certificate. We stayed in hotels in the beginning without any issue. I've got to say my fellow Americans seem pretty freaked out and paranoid bout Dubai!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

And this may be obvious but like, don't offer your unmarried status to the agent showing you apartments. They may not care but just don't want to stir up anything. It's not like its all howdy, this is blah blah anyway....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Camden04 said:


> Heck let me chime in here... First flying him in just to interview, where are you guys from? But the no physical contact that's just bs, I have also seen locals, full abayas and thobes couples holding hands I mean no lip locks but I've come to appreciate the lack of women shopping in bikinis (as not all of them should be) and other stuff....and true enough, nobody and I swear, nobody will ask you for a marriage certificate. We stayed in hotels in the beginning without any issue. I've got to say my fellow Americans seem pretty freaked out and paranoid bout Dubai!


I dont blame them. By and large, the newer parts of Dubai are as liberal as any world class city. 
But there are news items that make it to papers in many countries which create a certain image; the case at one Fujairah hotel as well as stuff related to poppy seed sandwiches at airports and so on..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Camden04 said:


> And this may be obvious but like, don't offer your unmarried status to the agent showing you apartments. They may not care but just don't want to stir up anything. It's not like its all howdy, this is blah blah anyway....


To be safe, they shouldnt offer their status to anyone. As you said, most wont care, but still...


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I absolutely agree and understand, cause I was that way too before I came here. If I weren't from there I'd have a drastically different view of the US too!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

heretolearn said:


> Hello, my fiancé is flying to the UAE to interview. As neither of us has ever worked internationally or been to the UAE before, becoming expats would be a major decision and we feel that we both need to visit first. I am thinking of joining him on this trip where he will finish interviewing, look at housing, etc.
> 
> I realize that we could not share a hotel room or have any physical contact. Would touring the city together be a problem provided we don't show any affection? What about riding together in a taxi? Or being shown apartments? (We will be married before moving in) Thank you!


Hmm, a nice intro thread to Dubai! And POM's don't whine? Oh my, that had me ROTFLMAO! Stiff upper lip, cheerio! Oh man, my gut hurts now! 

Stay in the same hotel room, you can hold hands in the tourist areas, and don't flaunt the unmarried status and everything will be fine.

A great idea to come here and see the place before making that big of a commitment. I had lived this area since 1984 but the last time was 1991 during the first Gulf war. During that time they were treating white folk like crap, must have been big fans of Saddam Hussein or something so even I took a walk around the streets to judge peoples reaction to me and was relived that the attitude was gone.

Nothing American here? That is another good one! I had no idea Kentucky Fried Chicken, McDonalds, Ruth Chris, TGI Fridays, Subway, Doritos, Pace Picante, Budweiser, most of the movies in the theater and Burger King weren't American, where did they originate? Africa? I think Dubai has more American cars on the road than the US. Now my daughter would freak out in the long term with out Hidden Valley Ranch dressing but she deals with it without major trauma on her visits


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually they do have hidden valley ranch, got a stash of it in my fridge for my very similar daughter. Safeway!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Camden04 said:


> Actually they do have hidden valley ranch, got a stash of it in my fridge for my very similar daughter. Safeway!


Haven't seen a Safeway here either, I must lead a sheltered life! Google seems to not bring up one in Dubai, where is it?


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

There's a Safestway on SZD Road just north of Safa Park.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes that's the one I mean


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Kentucky Fried Chicken, McDonalds, Ruth Chris, TGI Fridays, Subway, Doritos, Pace Picante, Budweiser, most of the movies in the theater and Burger King


the holy grail is to find SOMEWHERE on this planet that isn't polluted with all that crap!
Sadly, it isn't here!


(OK - a few of your movies are OK)


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

vantage said:


> the holy grail is to find SOMEWHERE on this planet that isn't polluted with all that crap!
> Sadly, it isn't here!
> 
> (OK - a few of your movies are OK)



There's always North Korea.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> the holy grail is to find SOMEWHERE on this planet that isn't polluted with all that crap!
> Sadly, it isn't here!
> 
> 
> (OK - a few of your movies are OK)


Lol agreed! No wonder the UAE now rates as number 2 on the list of countries where the population has diabetes and a massive obesity problem. Fast food has done the UAE no favours whatsoever.

And no, we don't all whine! That's just rude to say that. It's like saying certain nationalities are loud, brash and ignorant! HA!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Lol agreed! No wonder the UAE now rates as number 2 on the list of countries where the population has diabetes and a massive obesity problem. Fast food has done the UAE no favours whatsoever.
> 
> And no, we don't all whine! That's just rude to say that. It's like saying certain nationalities are loud, brash and ignorant! HA!


i dont want to get into a sh*t fight, but i did read that Australia was right up there with an obesity issue. Surprised me.

I think i've heard whiners from every Continent since i've been here. It ain't just us!


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely a non concern - I just relocated here and had read about how "strict" they were and was surprised to find that it wasn't the case at all. You will have no issues whatsover and I have seen plenty of PDA's even from people of the same sex. I would not let what you read hinder you from visiting with your fiance unless you plan to go to obscure areas of the UAE, you will be fine in Dubai.


----------

